

Best Emulators (NES, SNES, Genesis, N64, and more) - fjk
http://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/best-emulators/

======
devindotcom
Written like someone who hasn't used these much and doesn't care. Best to do
your own research, depending on the game you're after. Recommending just
"MAME" (with no frontend or other tips) for arcade machines, for instance, is
massively unhelpful (and saying it lacks features is massively wrong).

Don't trust this list, don't use it, don't link to it, would be my advice.

~~~
aidenn0
Seriously, this article could have been called "what shows up on the first
page when googling for "X emulator"

------
DrewRWx
Playing devils advocate, the author does list the most prominent/active
emulators for each system and even manages to generally characterize the
difference between Snes9x and ZSNES. That being said, the list doesn't meet it
own criteria, even with "best" being defined in a loose, consumer sense.

While I'm here, I highly recommend Robert Broglia's,
<http://www.explusalpha.com/> , emulators for Android and iOS. They can be
pricey, but almost all of them are GPL and Robert cites his sources. The
exception is Snes9x EX(+), which is free and under a noncommercial license.

------
rangibaby
Missing BSNES?

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Higan_%28emulator%29>

------
jaxb
MESS (MAME's sister project) emulates many of these and has certain unique
features (scroll down to Sonic&Knuckles):
[http://mamedev.emulab.it/haze/2013/02/11/whats-new-
in-0-148u...](http://mamedev.emulab.it/haze/2013/02/11/whats-new-in-0-148u1/)

------
crazysaem
On <http://www.aep-emu.de/emus.html> is a pretty good list of common emulators
sorted by platform.

(Language of the site is german, but that shouldn't be a problem)

------
zokier
Nothing here that would qualify these emulators as the "best". And higan (aka
bsnes) is not even mentioned, which makes the list bit suspect.

~~~
jbaiter
Indeed, the mere fact that ZSNES is on this list makes it basically worthless.
While it had its benefits a while ago (when people were running 500Mhz
machines with 128MB RAM), there is no reason to use it to day, except for the
fact that a few fan translations and romhacks require some of its bugs and
inaccuracies. If you don't want your CPU to be at 90% when playing a game from
1992 (this is bsnes/higan, the requirements are this high because it strives
for 100% accurate emulation) use Snes9x, for which byuu (author of
bsnes/higan) has ported many of his discoveries and improvements.

------
duomo
A much better list: <http://nonmess.retrogames.com/>

------
namuol
pSX definitely deserves a mention on this list; easily the most accurate
Playstation 1 emulator!

<http://psxemulator.gazaxian.com/>

~~~
Narishma
Agreed. It's unfortunate that it isn't being developed anymore.

